# RPM Act of 2019



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Something for us diesel enthusiast to keep an eye on.









Text - S.2602 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): RPM Act of 2019


Text for S.2602 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): RPM Act of 2019



www.congress.gov





Basically legalizes modifying production vehicles for dedicated race/off-road use. If this passes, a lot of companies that went into the woodwork after the EPA crackdown would likely return with software/hardware mods. I don't know about you guys, but my power-train warranty is up, so I'm very eager to turn my 2nd Gen Diesel Cruze into a DEDICATED OFF-ROAD RACING MACHINE with no EGR/DPF/SCR, and never drive it on the tax payer roads of Montana ever again... 

On an unrelated note, this is what a smirk emoji looks like... ?


----------

